

The US Empire in Decline - digamber_kamat
http://www.deeshaa.org/2009/06/27/the-us-empire-in-decline/
Is it true that US will be more hard to deal with now that it is a declining, instead of a stable, empire. Quite so. Nobody goes quietly into the good night. Usually they rage and have to be dragged kicking and screaming into the darkness. ?
======
niyazpk
Putting 'Ask HN' in front of an outbound link is deception.

~~~
digamber_kamat
Actually it is a question. I thought the link can be used as reference.
Clearly I got it wrong.

~~~
niyazpk
Glad that you corrected it.

